# Low scores in case gallery



## Dia01 (Jul 6, 2007)

What's up with all the 1 scores for cases which clearly do not deserve a score that low.  It is now my mission to offset any underved 1 scores with a 10! ;0


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 6, 2007)

its just some assholes who think it's funny.
personally, i've only ever given one 1, and it was to something that actually deserved it.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 6, 2007)

just ignore the 1 go with what most people vote usually its in the 4-10 range. Hopefullyt he mods can find out whos doing it again. prob someone who doesne even use the fourms much.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I've noticed a name or two that have been doing so. I've noticed a couple of no-post-count lurkers that stick around in that general area. I won't post names, but I have an idea of whom may be doing so. I confronted one guy in mrw1986's Build Post, he changed his ways after that, I did report that thread to mods because I believe a couple of the other guys in there are also repeatedly doing Vote 1's in other people's builds just to be punks. There's always going to be issues like this, it's best for us to catch em' when we can, and ignore em' when we can't.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats worse I think are the people who vote on the peoples hardware in the case mod gallery. Its right in the name "Case Mod Gallery" not "Hardware Gallery." Its pretty black and white and I will never understand giving someone a low score due to bad hardware. Its all about the case mod.


----------



## nora.e (Jul 6, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Whats worse I think are the people who vote on the peoples hardware in the case mod gallery. Its right in the name "Case Mod Gallery" not "Hardware Gallery." Its pretty black and white and I will never understand giving someone a low score due to bad hardware. Its all about the case mod.



Those are the only ones I will give a low score to. When a case is a bone stock cookie cutter with a lot of high end componets in it. I don't care how much was spent, if there aren't any  changes to the case it doesn't belong there.
Maybe a new gallery should be started and called "look what I spent my money on"


----------



## d44ve (Jul 6, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Yeah, I've noticed a name or two that have been doing so. I've noticed a couple of no-post-count lurkers that stick around in that general area. I won't post names, but I have an idea of whom may be doing so. I confronted one guy in mrw1986's Build Post, he changed his ways after that, I did report that thread to mods because I believe a couple of the other guys in there are also repeatedly doing Vote 1's in other people's builds just to be punks. There's always going to be issues like this, it's best for us to catch em' when we can, and ignore em' when we can't.



I think I know who you are talking about....

All they do is post negative things in the gallieries forum.

They have a bunch of posts and have been around for a few months..... just no post count because they lurk in that forum


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 6, 2007)

nora.e said:


> Those are the only ones I will give a low score to. When a case is a bone stock cookie cutter with a lot of high end componets in it. I don't care how much was spent, if there aren't any  changes to the case it doesn't belong there.
> Maybe a new gallery should be started and called "look what I spent my money on"



I disagree. A case mod doesnt have to be all customly dremelled and filled with liquid nitrogen cooling systems and crap like that. A case mod is anything deemed not to be a standard computer chassis. Consider that the majority of computers on the planet are prebuilts with generic components, you can consider ANY case that has been built by someone other than a company like DELL, IBM, HP etc to be a casemod.


----------



## nora.e (Jul 6, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I disagree. A case mod doesnt have to be all customly dremelled and filled with liquid nitrogen cooling systems and crap like that. A case mod is anything deemed not to be a standard computer chassis. Consider that the majority of computers on the planet are prebuilts with generic components, you can consider ANY case that has been built by someone other than a company like DELL, IBM, HP etc to be a casemod.



Then you do agree with me reread what I said


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 6, 2007)

you said youd give a bad score to anyone with decent hardware but no mods?


> Those are the only ones I will give a low score to. When a case is a bone *stock* cookie cutter *with a lot of high end componets* in it.


----------



## nora.e (Jul 6, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> you said youd give a bad score to anyone with decent hardware but no mods?



Yes that's what I said. I feel buying a case, filling it with parts, and calling it a mod, is not.
buy ANY case, and doing any thing to make it diferent is a mod. change the collor of the power and hdd led's, that's a mod. Give some markers to the kids and let them draw on it, that's a mod. I'ts not about the parts, it's about what was done to make it look or work different than it did when it just came out of the box. What did you do to it.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 6, 2007)

I prefer a clean case, to one filled with neons.
A couple of LED fans is enough for me, and they came with the case lol. 
Except for the red LED fans at the top - ebay ftw.

Does that mean I get a crappy score?


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 6, 2007)

nora.e said:


> Yes that's what I said. I feel buying a case, filling it with parts, and calling it a mod, is not.
> buy ANY case, and doing any thing to make it diferent is a mod. change the collor of the power and hdd led's, that's a mod. Give some markers to the kids and let them draw on it, that's a mod. I'ts not about the parts, it's about what was done to make it look or work different than it did when it just came out of the box. What did you do to it.



Amen to that. 

I would really be curious what the average vote by people is? I sure as hell wouldn't mind having my average rating of other peoples cases prominatly displayed on my case gallery. Hell if then people start giving out 10 after 10, sure its still a problem, but what is more annoying having 17 votes of 10 on your case or 7 votes of 1?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2007)

Although the link say "Case Mod Gallery", in actuality, that section of the site comes up as the "Case Gallery". Mods aren't necessary, imo.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Although the link say "Case Mod Gallery", in actuality, that section of the site comes up as the "Case Gallery". Mods aren't necessary, imo.



I was going to point that out also. It only says case mod gallery on the main page, perhaps just to attract more attention from visitors? In the gallery itself it doesnt say anything about mods.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well guys the reason it was started is to show off our systems. If your system looks like a pre-assembled boutique build what is the point of showing off your comp? Paintjob, No wires, Insane cooling, Hacked-together watercooling, hell anything interesting. I'm frankly sick of looking at a pile of boxes turned computer and the owner expecting people to drool over it. 

Is a brand new qx6800 and crossfire hd2900's anything I want to see in the gallery? No, I can go look at falcon northwest photos for that. Do I want to see a dual loop watercooling setup chilling those new parts? Hell yeah. If a big company can't do it and sell it retail, I want it in the gallery.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Well guys the reason it was started is to show off our systems. If your system looks like a pre-assembled boutique build what is the point of showing off your comp? Paintjob, No wires, Insane cooling, Hacked-together watercooling, hell anything interesting. I'm frankly sick of looking at a pile of boxes turned computer and the owner expecting people to drool over it.
> 
> Is a brand new qx6800 and crossfire hd2900's anything I want to see in the gallery? No, I can go look at falcon northwest photos for that. Do I want to see a dual loop watercooling setup chilling those new parts? Hell yeah. If a big company can't do it and sell it retail, I want it in the gallery.


Saying they look like a boutique build is a compliment in my book, depending on the boutique. Falcon Northwest? Absolutely. Voodoo? Absolutely. The reason they can make a living doing what they are doing, is because they build phenomenal systems. They put a lot of effort into finding the right parts to achieve their goals. Some go as far as using a fog machine to test airflow thru their cases, to ensure everything is performing to it's absolute optimum. Most people can't achieve the build quality that these boutiques can. 99.9% of all people here can't match their quality.

Here's a good article about this very subject to read.  Click the Computer Power User link. (direct link doesn't work)http://www.google.com/search?num=50...ct=result&cd=1&q=boutique+pc+builders&spell=1

Moral of the story? Boutique ≠ stock.

And where is your case mod, btw?

EDIT: Duh! nm, i found it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 6, 2007)

Dia01 said:


> What's up with all the 1 scores for cases which clearly do not deserve a score that low.  It is now my mission to offset any underved 1 scores with a 10! ;0



The guys that do this sort of thing are sad t*ssers that only have a beige Pentium III setup because mummy & daddy wont give them the money to upgrade


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2007)

Actually, I don't think it;s a problem. Every one votes 10/10 on any crap case with some lights as well. The 1/10's are basically offsetting all the pointless 10/10's.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 6, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Well guys the reason it was started is to show off our systems. If your system looks like a pre-assembled boutique build what is the point of showing off your comp? Paintjob, No wires, Insane cooling, Hacked-together watercooling, hell anything interesting. I'm frankly sick of looking at a pile of boxes turned computer and the owner expecting people to drool over it.
> 
> Is a brand new qx6800 and crossfire hd2900's anything I want to see in the gallery? No, I can go look at falcon northwest photos for that. Do I want to see a dual loop watercooling setup chilling those new parts? Hell yeah. If a big company can't do it and sell it retail, I want it in the gallery.



*COUGH COUGH COUGH* Your system looks like a botique build 

Well when I build People's system, I make sure airflow is optimal...like laying IDE cables flat > folding them. However I really hate it when people give ego driven votes (what happened to me a few weeks ago) or are being plain stupid and spamming ._.


----------



## devguy (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I spent about a week on my case mod in the gallery.  It is only my first mod, so understandably, a 5 should not not be a bad rating, but 1s and 2s are a little upsetting to me.  My guess is that people are rating the hardware I put into it, and that clearly wasn't the focus of the mod I did (taking a stock Dell Dimension case and modifying it).


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2007)

Any low votes are pretty obviously just jealousy votes in most cases, hopefully mature members can ignore those votes and try to balance the equation a little by rating a mod one or two points higher than they usually would.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

There def. is jelousy between people as thats normal, but to actually exspress it through a vote is immature. I am very serious and dedicated to modding wether it be a case or some electronic device. I was even thinking that next time i post my case(as Its gone through major renovations and Oh baby) I was not even going to put in the specs, just as something like a statement, though  that sounds kinda dumb its true. O and Ketxxx, thanks to your memory bible I got my 3500+ to 3 Baby!


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2007)

I could give a crap if I get all ones.  No one really cares.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

erocker said:


> I could give a crap if I get all ones.  No one really cares.



Deep erocker, deep


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> There def. is jelousy between people as thats normal, but to actually exspress it through a vote is immature. I am very serious and dedicated to modding wether it be a case or some electronic device. I was even thinking that next time i post my case(as Its gone through major renovations and Oh baby) I was not even going to put in the specs, just as something like a statement, though  that sounds kinda dumb its true. O and Ketxxx, thanks to your memory bible I got my 3500+ to 3 Baby!



Knowledge is power  I should probably update the bible for DDR2 as well now. Like most things tho, its all about getting the time.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

Same as my case mod guide, I need to take alot of pics and write some more but No camera and no time. But def thanks for the bible I mean I got a 3.0 AMD out of it


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't personally think my build would be labeled clean and boring. Especially with the paint it now has. Gloss Black exterior and blue metallic flake interior. What I'm referring to are cases that are just parts put into a box, no paint, no creativity, no personality. We can all agree no case is perfect right? So why in the hell would you leave it with errors?? make it fit your style, make it fit your needs the best it can. 

To those talking about my "Boutique" reference reread this quote. 





			
				KennyT772 said:
			
		

> Is a brand new qx6800 and crossfire hd2900's anything I want to see in the gallery? No, I can go look at falcon northwest photos for that. Do I want to see a dual loop watercooling setup chilling those new parts? Hell yeah. If a big company can't do it and sell it retail, I want it in the gallery.


 I could care less about factory computers, be it built by Falcon, or some small company. I want to see something unique.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2007)

"Unique" is in the eyes of the beholder. For me unique isnt about the immediately obvious, its about the attention to fine details.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Any low votes are pretty obviously just jealousy votes in most cases,



According to that logic a high vote clearly shows that the voter is sucking up.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> "Unique" is in the eyes of the beholder. For me unique isnt about the immediately obvious, its about the attention to fine details.



Well Ket what do you exactly mean by that? wiring? cleanliness? layout? I'm rather curious.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Any low votes are pretty obviously just jealousy votes in most cases, .





DanTheBanjoman said:


> According to that logic a high vote clearly shows that the voter is sucking up.




I knew it!

This board is filled with nothing but jelous ass kissers!


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 6, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Consider that the majority of computers on the planet are prebuilts with generic components, you can consider ANY case that has been built by someone other than a company like DELL, IBM, HP etc to be a casemod.



Well I'm not sure, I've never posted pics of My mod.  It is however the only Gateway BTX known to have a X1900XTX installed.  Had to cut out an exhaust fan hole inback of case, modify the X1900XTX mosfet heatsink to fit around caps on Mobo and modify the I/O adapter for single slot, as the card is "upside down" with no I/O slot above it.  This is definatly a Mechanicaly Modified case and card, but in my opnion does not look so good.  But, it works great!!  After adding new PSU and memory and a bit of BIOS modding and OC'ing I took the 3DMark06 score from around 17XX(don't remember) to 5824.  For a Gateway thats gotta be good.  I would think for the work involved and the results achieved(and the risk's taken), you could(should) consider that a Case/Computer MOD?
So this is NOT considered a MOD?
I think a MOD is anything other than standard/stock - setup/configuration of components.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I knew it!
> 
> This board is filled with nothing but jelous ass kissers!



Yup, they all use that Spaulding position of yours


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 6, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Whats worse I think are the people who vote on the peoples hardware in the case mod gallery. Its right in the name "Case Mod Gallery" not "Hardware Gallery." Its pretty black and white and I will never understand giving someone a low score due to bad hardware. Its all about the case mod.



indeed, but what about those people with stock cases? and the hardware is just average too...


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

you rate low cause they don't have any mods. Nothing to do with hardware, very black and white


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Well Ket what do you exactly mean by that? wiring? cleanliness? layout? I'm rather curious.



Everything is equally important in a system build, from the quality and time spent on the build, to original touches used. It doesnt matter if some things were "out the box" its how they are used and original touches that are added that make something unique.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 6, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> you rate low cause they don't have any mods. Nothing to do with hardware, very black and white



who me? I dont usually rate low unless its just a stock box with shitty cablleing..


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

I wasn't saying you I just type like that sorry. Yea what you said thats basically what I do to


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 6, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Well I'm not sure, I've never posted pics of My mod.  It is however the only Gateway BTX known to have a X1900XTX installed.  Had to cut out an exhaust fan hole inback of case, modify the X1900XTX mosfet heatsink to fit around caps on Mobo and modify the I/O adapter for single slot, as the card is "upside down" with no I/O slot above it.  This is definatly a Mechanicaly Modified case and card, but in my opnion does not look so good.  But, it works great!!  After adding new PSU and memory and a bit of BIOS modding and OC'ing I took the 3DMark06 score from around 17XX(don't remember) to 5824.  For a Gateway thats gotta be good.  I would think for the work involved and the results achieved(and the risk's taken), you could(should) consider that a Case/Computer MOD?
> So this is NOT considered a MOD?
> I think a MOD is anything other than standard/stock - setup/configuration of components.



If it aint stock, its a mod.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> If it aint stock, its a mod.



But not necessarily a case mod.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I don't personally think my build would be labeled clean and boring. Especially with the paint it now has. Gloss Black exterior and blue metallic flake interior. What I'm referring to are cases that are just parts put into a box, no paint, no creativity, no personality. We can all agree no case is perfect right? So why in the hell would you leave it with errors?? make it fit your style, make it fit your needs the best it can.
> 
> To those talking about my "Boutique" reference reread this quote.  I could care less about factory computers, be it built by Falcon, or some small company. I want to see something unique.


I still disagree. Both Falcon and Voodoo mod their towers for their purposes. They are, in fact, modded cases. Neither of them pump out 1000's of machines a month like Dell or Gateway. They're all hand built, modded, and tweaked. Maybe I'm taking you too literally, but your boutique example is a poor example.

@all - And need I stress again that it isn't a Case Mod Gallery, it is just a Case Gallery. Mod aren't necessary anyway.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

Case gallery though, still in the name, *case*, not system.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 7, 2007)

Technically people can put whatever the fuck they want in it because it is a "Case Gallery" not a "Case Mod Gallery" so whatever people wanna put inside a generic beige pos with a nice c2duo and 8800 in it be my guest.  Though if they think it is a "Case Mod" it is not.  Even premods made by aspire (apeva or whatever) are still NOT case mods.  A case mod is a modification done after the point of purchase to the stock case, to customize it to the owners prefrence.  Though voodoo does do hand mods, they still arnt mods, they are still mass produced with the exact same design, a case mod should be unique.  Even a nice LanLi with some cable management and nice specs may look cool, and sure rate high in the case gallery, but unless its been repainted, dremeled, light up, chopped, and yes even screwed, its still just a stock case with parts.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Well I'm not sure, I've never posted pics of My mod.  It is however the only Gateway BTX known to have a X1900XTX installed.  Had to cut out an exhaust fan hole inback of case, modify the X1900XTX mosfet heatsink to fit around caps on Mobo and modify the I/O adapter for single slot, as the card is "upside down" with no I/O slot above it.  This is definatly a Mechanicaly Modified case and card, but in my opnion does not look so good.  But, it works great!!  After adding new PSU and memory and a bit of BIOS modding and OC'ing I took the 3DMark06 score from around 17XX(don't remember) to 5824.  For a Gateway thats gotta be good.  I would think for the work involved and the results achieved(and the risk's taken), you could(should) consider that a Case/Computer MOD?
> So this is NOT considered a MOD?
> I think a MOD is anything other than standard/stock - setup/configuration of components.



Id consider that a mod. Your own effort went into it, and the results speak for themselves.
Furthermore Id just like to state that there are always exceptions to rules, its not black and white, there are HEAPS of grey areas...Its like the damn legal system 



KennyT772 said:


> I don't personally think my build would be labeled clean and boring. Especially with the paint it now has. Gloss Black exterior and blue metallic flake interior. What I'm referring to are cases that are just parts put into a box, no paint, no creativity, no personality. We can all agree no case is perfect right? So why in the hell would you leave it with errors?? make it fit your style, make it fit your needs the best it can.
> 
> To those talking about my "Boutique" reference reread this quote.  I could care less about factory computers, be it built by Falcon, or some small company. I want to see something unique.



On that note Id like to point out that not everyone wants a unique case. Me personally, I love a plain but very streamlined looking case. I bought a $300 case specifically because it looked unique and beautiful to me in my own way. Im not very good at hands on work, so Painting isnt really an option to me, and I dont really like cathodes and stuff like that because they clog up the case and can make it feel cheap. Everyone has their own taste I guess, we cant turn the case gallery into an elitist section of the forums that excludes people because they have different tastes and opinions on what a case mod really is.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

Velocity said:


> Technically people can put whatever the fuck they want in it because it is a "Case Gallery" not a "Case Mod Gallery" so whatever people wanna put inside a generic beige pos with a nice c2duo and 8800 in it be my guest.  Though if they think it is a "Case Mod" it is not.  Even premods made by aspire (apeva or whatever) are still NOT case mods.  A case mod is a modification done after the point of purchase to the stock case, to customize it to the owners prefrence.  Though voodoo does do hand mods, they still arnt mods, they are still mass produced with the exact same design, a case mod should be unique.  Even a nice LanLi with some cable management and nice specs may look cool, and sure rate high in the case gallery, but unless its been repainted, dremeled, light up, chopped, and yes even screwed, its still just a stock case with parts.




That is about perfect, I've seen to many of the stupid Fatal1ty cases in the galley, and every time I say its not a mod they flip out and say they did it when the case is all over the internet. EDIT: Guys, like my new sig?


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 7, 2007)

ur sig is hard to read


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 7, 2007)

Why don't we rename the Case Mod Gallery to something that suits ... suggestions please?


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> Why don't we rename the Case Mod Gallery to something that suits ... suggestions please?



Case Gallery ?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice sig but I cant read the writing .

Well people keep giving me crappy votes for a perfectly good antec 900, may you PLEASE post comments with the votes. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/details.php?id=907

I mean wtf. When several other antec 900 users have averages of 7~9 even though its entirely messy in the interior I feel sorta offended. Proves how ignorant some TPU users are. 

Now anyway Just name it a PC Gallery. Now for some raving:

THIS ANTEC 900 IS NEATER THAN WHAT GUYS DO, DREMEL FREE ZOMFGZOMFG (<Built up stress from building the antec 900)







 <and I got like a 4 for that???? So yeah are these votes ego related? I havent seen any unmodded antec 900 with this sort of "neatness"

EDIT: The score naming sucks, how is 5/10 excellent


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Nice sig but I cant read the writing .
> 
> Well people keep giving me crappy votes for a perfectly good antec 900, may you PLEASE post comments with the votes.
> 
> ...




TK .. you have a bullside painted on you now.. try to take it in stride and we'll deal with it as we go.. mods can see who votes what..


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Ugh! Downsize ur pics  This isnt the crazy picture thread lol


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

yea i know my sig is hard to read but after I saved it I cant change the font just the layer properties so I dont feel like re-doing it .  And TK nice friggin case.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 7, 2007)

people should seriously stop bitching about getting 1s on their case, its just a bloody case gallery!  If the 1 is so unexceptable then why is it even there???


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Furthermore Id just like to state that there are always exceptions to rules, its not black and white, there are HEAPS of grey areas...Its like the damn legal system







Urlyin said:


> Why don't we rename the Case Mod Gallery to something that suits ... suggestions please?



Combine it with post your pic(or not), and just call it the, 

Tech Power Up Gallery


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> people should seriously stop bitching about getting 1s on their case, its just a bloody case gallery!  If the 1 is so unexceptable then why is it even there???



Same could be said about the 10. And then if we removed "1" and "10" then people wuld be like "whats the point of having 2" and the cycle continues.

W1z reccomends that the best way is to let a mod know if people give negative results for no reason, and to pay more attention to the feedback you recieve on your case rather than the actual votes it gets. It appears there is no way to prevent malicious voting without undermining the efficiency/ease of use of the case gallery itself.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2007)

How about the "Tech Power Up! Computer Gallery"?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Same could be said about the 10. And then if we removed "1" and "10" then people wuld be like "whats the point of having 2" and the cycle continues.
> 
> W1z reccomends that the best way is to let a mod know if people give negative results for no reason, and to pay more attention to the feedback you recieve on your case rather than the actual votes it gets. It appears there is no way to prevent malicious voting without undermining the efficiency/ease of use of the case gallery itself.




Then just remove the scores all together or go with like / dislike - and WHY!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2007)

I think some people are jeolous and vote 1, some are just being pointless and have nothing better to do but see if they can offend someone by doing so. I'm sure D44ve knows whom I'm spreaking of, and eventually those lurkers will either get board or the Mods will decide they've done something wrong and be-rid of them. But either way it's a voting system, and people are going to vote what they fell in the current situation. If they feel like kissing ass, odds are there's a 10, if they really like your work and think it's amazing, guess what you may just get a 10 from that also! But remember those of you who have posted in that gallery, because it's a diamond in your eyes doesn't mean it is in ours. Everyone has different tastes, just like cars, houses, food, etc, you may love seafood, I may hate it. It's diversity, it will always happen as long as there is a ratings system. We'll get the losers who lurk for nothing better to do, we'll get those who may dislike you or your setup that gives you a low score, you may have asskissers or good friends vote you high because they like you and not judge by the build necessarily. There's a lot of gray area.

I do agree that posting a comment after voting is the way to go, granted it's caused a couple of pointless arguments over time, that's just people being human. Everyone can't get along, there will be those who just won't get along...oh well. All we can do is move on, if you notice a lurker voting ones and leaving crappy comments that have no constructive critisism or decent reasoning, then report them. Maybe when you vote and post a comment it should post what you voted, though most do post what they gave, if the forum did that anyways, then that may help narrow down those who are lurking for no better purpose but to cause disgruntlement. Just a thought.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 7, 2007)

ye and while we're at it, there should also be a linky to each persons case mod in his system specs rollout or something


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Then just remove the scores all together or go with like / dislike - and WHY!



I do like that idea! I concur!


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 7, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> people should seriously stop bitching about getting 1s on their case, its just a bloody case gallery!  If the 1 is so unexceptable then why is it even there???



Better still, if someone votes either a 1 or a 10 an explanation must be accompanied, otherwise it shouldn't allow you to vote those extreme scores.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2007)

dear god... thread explosion!


----------



## Polaris573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> Why don't we rename the Case Mod Gallery to something that suits ... suggestions please?



The problem arises because on the main page it's called the "Case Mod Gallery", while the forum thread is called "Case Gallery".  We just need to change the name on the main page.

I'm the moderator for the case gallery, so if anyone has any problems feel free to PM me or use the report post button.  I try to read as much as possible, but it's not always easy to read every post in that forum.  I promise I don't bite..... usually.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> The problem arises because on the main page it's called the "Case Mod Gallery", while the forum thread is called "Case Gallery".  We just need to change the name on the main page.



Wiz did it like an hour ago 
But he did it the other way round.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 7, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> But not necessarily a case mod.



Fox, its still something to show off isn't it?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

Something to show off, just not in a case gallery if its in a beige case with nothin special


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Something to show off, just not in a case gallery if its in a beige case with nothin special



:shadedshu

In that case why dont we have two galleries.
One for users who have put lots of mods on.
One for hardware orientated voting.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 7, 2007)

i think some cases are voted 1 because they truley suck for one reason or another, ill give a 1 out if the cable management sucks ass and there was no attempt to hide it, the cuts on the case suck ass and are uneven, or the painting is a lame and there are sun spots... tbh id even give a 1 out on a decent case that people had overrated because ya it was a new antec 900 but no mod at all was done to it, if its stock its low in my book so fuck me? maybe but o well.  keep putting stock cases in and ill keep posting 1s (zomg im evil)

tkpenalty- your case is completely stock, the cable management is so so, but nothing has been done on your part to better the look of the case, all the parts came shiny as shit, so imo i would think it deserves a low score...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 7, 2007)

Velocity said:


> i think some cases are voted 1 because they truley suck for one reason or another, ill give a 1 out if the cable management sucks ass and there was no attempt to hide it, the cuts on the case suck ass and are uneven, or the painting is a lame and there are sun spots... tbh id even give a 1 out on a decent case that people had overrated because ya it was a new antec 900 but no mod at all was done to it, if its stock its low in my book so fuck me? maybe but o well.  keep putting stock cases in and ill keep posting 1s (zomg im evil)
> 
> tkpenalty- your case is completely stock, the cable management is so so, but nothing has been done on your part to better the look of the case, all the parts came shiny as shit, so imo i would think it deserves a low score...











< lol!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> In that case why dont we have two galleries.
> One for users who have put lots of mods on.
> One for hardware orientated voting.



Zomg Thats good idea, someone should bring this up to the mods, and put in a good word for me getting this thread off topic  and ex_reven for the idea!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 7, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Something to show off, just not in a case gallery if its in a beige case with *nothin special*



Exactly my point. If its an office computer no one wants to see it, but if theres something to look at, something you yourself have done, odds are others wouldn't mind looking at it. If it is something weird and totally custom you should not only post it but give a step by step on how to do it. 

No one is going to mod something, make it worse, and post it. Like my old vga cooler for example, I read on another site how to make a diy vga cooler out of a spare 80mm fan and a pci bracket. It didn't look the best but it worked and others wanted to know how it was made and what kind of gains it provided. I know at least 3 people took my idea and changed it, modified it, and made it work for them. It also looked better after being tweaked. 

Hell if the computer in question is a beige $5 case, yet the high end parts inside idle 5c over ambient I want to know what they did and how to replicate that sort of performance myself. That is something unique and interesting, to me at least. If it isn't a factory style computer it belongs in the case gallery. I'm still going to hand out my share of low votes to those whom I feel deserve it, but I may just learn something from a beige box and wires everywhere.

TK do not mock the boondock saints.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> In that case why dont we have two galleries.
> One for users who have put lots of mods on.
> One for hardware orientated voting.



Or one Gallery with TWO catagories.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Or one Gallery with TWO catagories.



same difference


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> same difference



I know, just thought I'd give the idea a new "twist".  Everybody else has.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 7, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I know, just thought I'd give the idea a new "twist".  Everybody else has.



Twist at the neck more like it


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 7, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Exactly my point. If its an office computer no one wants to see it, but if theres something to look at, something you yourself have done, odds are others wouldn't mind looking at it. If it is something weird and totally custom you should not only post it but give a step by step on how to do it.
> 
> No one is going to mod something, make it worse, and post it. Like my old vga cooler for example, I read on another site how to make a diy vga cooler out of a spare 80mm fan and a pci bracket. It didn't look the best but it worked and others wanted to know how it was made and what kind of gains it provided. I know at least 3 people took my idea and changed it, modified it, and made it work for them. It also looked better after being tweaked.
> 
> ...



?

Oh yeah btw I forgot to post the picture of the HDD cage with the special setup that I did X_X


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ?
> 
> Oh yeah btw I forgot to post the picture of the HDD cage with the special setup that I did X_X



Velocity's Avatar is of the Boondock Saints. Damn good movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

So seriously, we should get a case *mod* and hardware/system gallery.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 7, 2007)

I voted bad on it because I didn't know if it played Doom.
Can it play Doom?


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 7, 2007)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I voted bad on it because I didn't know if it played Doom.
> Can it play Doom?



-_-


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I voted bad on it because I didn't know if it played Doom.
> Can it play Doom?


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2007)

Why don't we just make it a requirement to post when voting? If you are going to give a case a vote that isnt 10 why not tell the person what you think of their case? if you are going to give them 10 just say why. it bugs the shit out of me when i read peoples posts with 8's 9's and the votes without posts are the low ones, with no explanation. 

doesnt that solve any issues and make everyone accountable?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 10, 2007)

I say switch to a thumbs up or thumbs down system with comments. Have the forum parameters post the rating next the rater's name. The dominant rating is displayed where the average score would be. That would be a lot more simple, and the rating would not be allowed without submission of a post in that thread. I dunno if they could do it here, but it sounded like a good idea to me.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I say switch to a thumbs up or thumbs down system with comments. Have the forum parameters post the rating next the rater's name. The dominant rating is displayed where the average score would be. That would be a lot more simple, and the rating would not be allowed without submission of a post in that thread. I dunno if they could do it here, but it sounded like a good idea to me.



I prefer a number system personally, 1-5 thumb down 6-10 thumb up ya know? I know w1zz could do it, i mean after all we are talking about the w1zz. guess its up to him.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 10, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Why don't we just make it a requirement to post when voting? If you are going to give a case a vote that isnt 10 why not tell the person what you think of their case? if you are going to give them 10 just say why. it bugs the shit out of me when i read peoples posts with 8's 9's and the votes without posts are the low ones, with no explanation.
> 
> doesnt that solve any issues and make everyone accountable?



bugs me more to see people do this:



Pisyong™ said:


> I voted 5/10 because:
> 
> aaa


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2007)

report post, move on.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 10, 2007)

Haha, this reminds me of this bloke I knew that would go around to those 'am I hot or not' style webpages, and vote "1" on all the girls.

I wonder if trolls ever sit back and think, 'man I need a hobby...'


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 10, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Haha, this reminds me of this bloke I knew that would go around to those 'am I hot or not' style webpages, and vote "1" on all the girls.
> 
> I wonder if trolls ever sit back and think, 'man I need a hobby...'



Well, Can he play Doom?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 10, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> So seriously, we should get a case *mod* and hardware/system gallery.



Ditto to that. Nice new sig man.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 10, 2007)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Well, Can he play Doom?



God damnit! I ran Doom on a Pentium 64mhz CPU, 94mb RAM, and a 2gb hdd. Of course he can play Doom.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 10, 2007)

Vince you got a system in florida! Yea I love my new sig cept for you cant really read the info all that much. I think the best suggestion here is to make it a mandatory post if you vote, that would help out a bunch.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 10, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> God damnit! I ran Doom on a Pentium 64mhz CPU, 94mb RAM, and a 2gb hdd. Of course he can play Doom.




Yeah, but can *he* play Doom?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 10, 2007)

what is going on with this doom thing?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey everyone. This ancient thread just appeared in your User CP. Did you notice that it says Case mod gallery on both the home page and drop down and what not? as It was the argument that it didn't actually say Case mod gallery.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jul 21, 2007)

and in the forums it says "Case Gallery".  Very contradicting isn't it?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

Well it still does not get rid of the argument that people should not rate on hardware. It says case, case mod w/e its about rating on the case not the hardware. I do think It should be changed to Case Mod gallery, as its in the drop down and home page, just a suggestion though.


----------

